# Spit Bubble - Flesh Fly



## NateS (Jun 8, 2010)

Caught this Flesh Fly with a spit bubble this morning....pretty cool catch I thought







....and I caught a few other good shots of these guys, so including them in this thread too


----------



## ghache (Jun 8, 2010)

man, stop creating these amazing detailled bug pictures, i am going to make nightmares and buy a macro lens.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm going to go throw up now.


----------



## ghache (Jun 8, 2010)

in the first one, the stupid thing is foaming....must have been a ruff night.


----------



## NateS (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm...I must be strange, I didn't think these were grose at all.  It's pretty common for flies to do the spit bubbles....this was just the first time I've caught it on camera.  Thanks for all the comments though...I guess?


----------



## BIG RYAN (Jun 8, 2010)

i LOVE 3 and 4!! great work!


----------



## NateS (Jun 9, 2010)

BIG RYAN said:


> i LOVE 3 and 4!! great work!



Thank you sir.


----------

